# Rafi on the Rails Off and Running



## Rafi (Sep 26, 2007)

For those who are interested, I'm now off to the races, as it were, and am posting live updates to the Rafi on the Rails blog, including daily video recaps, a Live GPS tracker and a Live Webcam from the train window.

Here's my route in the nutshell:

Baltimore to Boston (Acela First Class)

Boston to Portland, ME (Downeaster Business)

Portland, ME to Boston (Downeaster Business)

Boston to Albany (Lake Shore Stub Business)

Albany to Chicago (Lake Shore Deluxe Sleeper)

Chicago to Portland, OR (Empire Builder Deluxe Sleeper)

Portland, OR to Los Angeles (Coast Starlight Deluxe Sleeper Suite)

Los Angeles to San Diego (Surfliner Business)

San Diego to Los Angeles (Surfliner Business)

Los Angles to San Antonio to Chicago (Texas Eagle thru-car Deluxe Sleeper)

Chicago to New Orleans (City of New Orleans Deluxe Sleeper)

New Orleans to Atlanta (Crescent Deluxe Sleeper)

Atlanta to Washington (Crescent Roomette)

Washington to Baltimore (MARC) (or if I'm feeling really crazy, WAS-Baltimore Camden and then Light Rail to Penn Station).

-Rafi


----------



## RailFanLNK (Sep 26, 2007)

I am going to do something like this someday, somewhere, some how! Have a great trip Rafi and will look forward to your blog entries.

Al


----------



## Sam Damon (Sep 27, 2007)

Rafi,

Looks great so far! Let's hope Cox management is impressed enough to give you a pay raise. B)


----------

